# What do you do with your paint cans?



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

What do ya'll do with your paint cans when you're done? 

Are there different uses for the plastic vs. metal cans?


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I brush out anything left in the can and on the lid into any remaining amount left over...then completely air dry the can/paint and then throw it away.

I have seen recently ads I think thru PPG that they will give back 40 cents for any fiver's cleaned out and bails(handle) removed.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

We have a place in town that take all my cans for free to be recycled, at the same place they take the cans with left over paint and remake paint (how? I've no idea but they take'em out of my hands and I'm happy) Also I heard that they mix paint a bunch of left over paint and re-use them to make some art (Not sure about that but that's what I've heard)


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

AztecPainting said:


> Also I heard that they mix paint a bunch of left over paint and re-use them to make some art (Not sure about that but that's what I've heard)


We had a guy in Detroit that used to take all the liquid paints that we had, either mis-tints or paints that customers had left. He would mix them all together and paint the housing projects. Exterior latex with exterior latex, interior with interior. Strained and mixed into drums...it always comes out some kind of brown :thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

When empty, leave them open to dry, then chuck them on the client's trash.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> When empty, leave them open to dry, then chuck them on the client's trash.


Maybe ok for a can or two, I went and checked a job the other day and the guys had filled the HO's trash can with cans and plastic, I made them pull it all out and took it to the dump!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

this thread will eventually come back to haunt us for we all know that one day they will no longer make the metal cans and thats all i use to cut in with as well as most of the painters that i know from the area ...............cant cut with any other type of pot esp that stupid plastic contraption with the hand strap and ''ramp'' for a wizz roller.............GARBAGE


btw..i clean some to use then toss the rest into the trash


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ole34 said:


> this thread will eventually come back to haunt us for we all know that one day they will no longer make the metal cans and thats all i use to cut in with as well as most of the painters that i know from the area ...............cant cut with any other type of pot esp that stupid plastic


PPG has the best cut pots. Especially with the plastic cans with the metal lip & lid. Cut that lip off, they're sweet then. The all plastic can, with the plastic lid are junk. They're so bad they even ruin the new paint in the can before you've used it. :thumbdown:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I just use deuces to cut out of, got about 25 free from my supplier, I hand them out sparingly as the guys need them. All empty paint cans get tossed.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

The PPG cans are where it's at for cutting pots. I usually have a stash of enough of those so that I throw out the empty metal one in the metal bin at the dump.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/f26/recycling-7000/


----------



## PPG Guy (Mar 13, 2011)

I have seen recently ads I think thru PPG that they will give back 40 cents for any fiver's cleaned out and bails(handle) removed.


Yup. PPG will give you $0.40 per fiver, clean, dry and no bails. Any brand, not just PPG.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

WOW 40 CENTS!! 
Maybe if there was an actual incentive for me then I'd return them. 
They can't be serious thinking I'm going to clean it and return it to them for $.40 or even worse SW $.25.


----------



## InsideandOut (Jan 3, 2011)

*Recycle paint cans*

I take the empty cans home, leave them open to dry out and put them in the blue box for recycling. I never dispose of empties in the client's trash; personally I think it's disrespectful-just saying.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Our Recycle service takes all paint cans with less than an inch of dry paint in them. I utilize some of them for storing dry foods (rice, beans, flour etc...), just line the bucket with plastic. I always have a few on hand as friends and family always ask for a bucket now and again... (Specifically the 5'ers)

Like all my trash from a job, it goes back to the shop for disposal.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

not sure about disrespectful to put cans in a clients trash. I am curteous not to pile it to hell and back..or I leave it dried out and put it back in four-can box it came from, or 50 gallon garbage bags..or in the work dumpster...if one is at a new construct project.

If I was throwing away huge increments in one day, I would probably ask...typically it is over a period of time like week, two, three, etc....so it is little by little.

I will take into consideration that it may irritate someone and keep tabs on that more closely. Never heard one complaint and get lots of referrals thru these same people..I must be doing something right.

I think you can't be TOO careful, though.


----------



## palmerjerr (Aug 2, 2010)

There is this place in my town, where I can take all my cans and give them for recycling. Some of the cans that I give them, they use it to make some art out of it and I am pretty impressed by their work!!!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

My old apartment building I lived at for 6 yrs, the company ripped me off when I moved out. 6 yrs, theres going to be wear, not to mention there was water damage on the wall and ceiling that came in from the exterior because they had a main downspout missing. 

This guys checks me out, looks over the place. Anyway, instead of getting my damage deposit back in the mail, I get a chart and shows all the deductions from it and it magically amounts to my deposit amount. Stuff like, "dirty ceiling", stupid stuff, considering they were going to have to do a full scale remodel in there to repair the water damage. 

Anyways, that place has a huge dumpster. Ever since getting burned from them years ago, I've been dumping my major trash from projects there. I'm getting my deposit back one way or another. It might be passive aggressive, but I realized court would not have been worth the time.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Wash most out and use them for a work pot.


----------



## Rayn Painting (Jun 2, 2011)

When I need them I use the gallons for cut pots. The 5's are used to roll or mix mud. If they are in good shape I have them cleaned tops and bottoms and I use them to store parts for my mopar projects. Put the NOS, clean or restored parts in them along with a couple of those moisture absorber packets and the are well protected. I have some that I put the parts in 20 years ago and they look like new. Never get damaged like cardboard.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

I remove the labels, cut out the lip, clean them and use them for work pots. Same goes for oil based products I use in them except for I just brush them as clean as I can and allow them to dry out.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I use them to store all my money in, then bury them.


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

I was thinking of building hanging lamps/lights with multiple cans, each connected with chain or something. Some sort of artistic hanging light with stencil cut-outs or something.
Look out!!


----------



## JB (Jan 11, 2009)

Woodland said:


> I use them to store all my money in, then bury them.


:thumbup:
Don`t forget to seal the lids with some premium caulk. Otherwise its a waste of money.:laughing:


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

I leave the leftover paint for the customer...I wash the empty cans + lids out just like I'm doing dishes at the end of a job...I remove all labels because it's easier to spot your cutting pail in the middle of a job.

I find that washing them out completely takes about 45 seconds each...Lapping up the paint and letting them dry over-night takes just as much time...I'm always ticked off when I run out of cutting cans and have to buy them for $2.50 each at the paint store...It's nice to have clean ones especially if you need to strain paint for spraying.

The rest I toss in a garbage bag and let the city haul it away....They'll also haul away fivers if it's only a few....I fill them up with discarded poly and garbage.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

grandpaclark47 said:


> I agree with Tim that it's pretty disrespectful to throw away old cans in the home owner's trash. Imagine if all of the Los Angeles remodeling companies did that. California is improving their green practices all the time, and I think the rest of the country needs to follow suit in this endeavor. Go out of your way to recycle your old cans, and make this earth last us a little longer. Do it for our grandchildren's sake. :thumbup: Just a thought.




Sure lets recycle, that is a good idea. California as a role model? No thanks.


----------



## paintamaz (Sep 6, 2011)

Old paint cans become plant holders and container,so you can plant various trees and decorate your garden, with a coat of paint on the outside. 

​


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I brush-clean them, let them dry, and use them at least once more to;

Cut out of
Mix small amounts of patching materials in
Hold cabinet knobs, screws, hinges
Use as mini-trash cans on the job (kinda fun to see how much used masking they can be crammed with)
Strain other gallons into
Prolly some other stuff too that I can't think of right now.

After their re-use, I'll bring them home and put them in my dumpster along with any other trash I create on a job. That's 90% of why I have one (and what I'll tell the IRS too, should they ever ask)

I don't remember ever putting one in a HO's trash.
Back when I had a lawn company mow for me, had they put my grass clippings in my dumpster, Ida gotten rid of them just for that.


----------



## monkey (Jan 31, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> I brush-clean them, let them dry, and use them at least once more to;
> 
> Cut out of
> Mix small amounts of patching materials in
> ...


I loaded up this guys with our empties once ..His station wagon.Paint cans...google "mark campmire" We took this murderer fishing after work several times....


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Woodland said:


> I use them to store all my money in, then bury them.


 
I do the same with my 1 can a year


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Monkey!

What inna hell you rambling on about in here?

Ya say you loaded some guy's station wagon w/paint cans, took him to the lake, and then killed him?
This may not be the best place to be telling that kinda stuff.
The mods here are downright friendly, but I got a feeling some of 'em might be tattletales too.

didn't mean to step on yer toe there Cris...Monkey's an old friend :blink:*cough*


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone like all the new plastic cans? I wish all of them were still metal.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I haven't come across too many of those yet, Dean
But since I'm not even completely used to the plastic coffee containers yet, I'll agree and say "keep 'em metal".


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

On residential, we let the 5's dry and then peel out the paint and re-use. On Commercial jobs, we dry them and stack and place in a dumpster. I place a dispoal cost in my contract. Never has anyone chosen that option. I am always told to just place them in the dumpster.
15 years ago, I was living in a house with a detached garage. My mechanic was a fisherman and I told him I had about 500 5's in my garage and he was welcome to as many as he wanted. I never locked the garage as I only kept buckets inside. Soon word spread around the docks (remember, I am on Long Island, lots of weekend fishermen) and every day, guys would come by and take buckets. Some would come back and drop off fish. It was amazing. I bet the people that bought the house from me must have freaked when all these guys came over trying to get in the garage. I did not disclose that to them.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

During a search yesterday, I saw a great last post to the thread:



> Old and now archived thread.
> 
> Thread is now CLOSED.


And the time span of the necro poster was only a few months after the immediately previous post.

I was thought, "hmmmmm"

Not to say any post here has been a necro post, but I do think this thread is one that won't die although all options seem to have been presented.

In short, it could be archived with little ill effect.


----------



## SwinginBrush (Aug 9, 2011)

save them and use them for cut-buckets later.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> this thread will eventually come back to haunt us for we all know that one day they will no longer make the metal cans and thats all i use to cut in with as well as most of the painters that i know from the area ...............cant cut with any other type of pot esp that *stupid plastic contraption with the hand strap and ''ramp'' for a wizz roller.*............GARBAGE
> 
> 
> btw..i clean some to use then toss the rest into the trash


Absolutely agree !:thumbsup: DIY stuff. I clean my empties for cut cans.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

If the customer buys the paint...I leave them . If I buy...I throw a lot in the garbage and keep a few to brush out of . I have never cut out of a can that has been cut down...and I mean NEVER in 30 years so I guess I'm too old to change it now LOL . I clean a few cans out of every batch saved and we don't use that many buckets...but I also save some of those for various uses around home .


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

JoseyWales said:


> I leave the leftover paint for the customer...I wash the empty cans + lids out just like I'm doing dishes at the end of a job...I remove all labels because it's easier to spot your cutting pail in the middle of a job.
> 
> I find that washing them out completely takes about 45 seconds each...Lapping up the paint and letting them dry over-night takes just as much time...I'm always ticked off when I run out of cutting cans and have to buy them for $*2.50 each at the paint store*...It's nice to have clean ones especially if you need to strain paint for spraying.
> 
> The rest I toss in a garbage bag and let the city haul it away....They'll also haul away fivers if it's only a few....I fill them up with discarded poly and garbage.


cut cans here are around $5.00 ea. if you want the handle (bail) it's an extra .38 and if you want the lid an extra .40


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Scotiadawg said:


> cut cans here are around $5.00 ea. if you want the handle (bail) it's an extra .38 and if you want the lid an extra .40


KENT charges 1.99 for a can here ...not sure on the handle .


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

playedout6 said:


> KENT charges 1.99 for a can here ...not sure on the handle .


Thanks, I'll check out Kent next time. :thumbsup:. The Kent here tells me they're going out of Simms products, you hear anything bout that on the island?


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Scotiadawg said:


> Thanks, I'll check out Kent next time. :thumbsup:. The Kent here tells me they're going out of Simms products, you hear anything bout that on the island?


 YUP....they are going with Bennett . I never buy any of that stuff from Kent anyways....crazy pricing


----------



## dim715 (Feb 22, 2010)

*deuces*

can someone please show me a picture of a deuce paint can.my dad says they always had em back in his days but nit anymore around here,havent seen one.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

dim715 said:


> can someone please show me a picture of a deuce paint can.my dad says they always had em back in his days but nit anymore around here,havent seen one.


I can show you a deuce IN A paint can before I leave it on the a-hole neighbor's lawn. :thumbsup:


----------



## dim715 (Feb 22, 2010)

If that's what turns you on then send me pic so I can go viral with it playturd


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Scotiadawg said:


> cut cans here are around $5.00 ea. if you want the handle (bail) it's an extra .38 and if you want the lid an extra .40


Home Hardware!


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

playedout6 said:


> YUP....they are going with Bennett . I never buy any of that stuff from Kent anyways....crazy pricing


We have Central Supplies here and they dropped Simms for Bennett too - I don't buy either but I am getting sick of all this cheap chinese TASK crap that keeps replacing good Noth American products.

Sorry for the hijack....on a necro thread...

PS can in the garbage

5ers become sheetrock 90 pails.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

No necro pics?


----------



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

*I hate paint cans*

I'm slowly building a fort out of mine in case of zombie apocalypse. :2guns:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Empties can be swabbed out, allowed to dry, and then tossed. Usually I leave left over material with the customers. Oops cans go to Habitat for Humanity. Anything else gets turned in for recycling. 

Oregon is the only state (so far) that does this: When you purchase your paint there's a fee attached (35 cents for quarts, seventy five for gallons, and a buck fifty per five). Each town has at least one location (here it's SW) where you can take in any paint or clear coat product and turn it in. They have them picked up by a recycling service. I think the system works well and keeps a lot of stuff out of areas it shouldn't end up.

Doesn't HD sell the deuce buckets? (man, talk about a set up... :sneaky2


----------



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

*set up*

Nah...BM is really better for deuces...and...set up complete






researchhound said:


> Empties can be swabbed out, allowed to dry, and then tossed. Usually I leave left over material with the customers. Oops cans go to Habitat for Humanity. Anything else gets turned in for recycling.
> 
> Oregon is the only state (so far) that does this: When you purchase your paint there's a fee attached (35 cents for quarts, seventy five for gallons, and a buck fifty per five). Each town has at least one location (here it's SW) where you can take in any paint or clear coat product and turn it in. They have them picked up by a recycling service. I think the system works well and keeps a lot of stuff out of areas it shouldn't end up.
> 
> Doesn't HD sell the deuce buckets? (man, talk about a set up... :sneaky2


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I just use deuces to cut out of, got about 25 free from my supplier, I hand them out sparingly as the guys need them. All empty paint cans get tossed.


Ewingpainting,

deuces are not common in Seattle. But I learned last month that only deuces and 7 inch rollers were allowed on jobsites in NYC...no Fives..for years.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

I found a picture of a deuce..


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

ROOMINADAY said:


> We have Central Supplies here and they dropped Simms for Bennett too - I don't buy either but I am getting sick of all this cheap chinese TASK crap that keeps replacing good Noth American products.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack....on a necro thread...
> 
> ...


I used to deal with Central, but they're bed partners with a very very dishonest builder I USED to work with. HH sells the empties for around 5 bucks, handles extra, lids extra. I've never bought any Bennet products, they look like crap - just like all that  task stuff, purely for HOs and DIYers.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Seattlepainting said:


> Ewingpainting,
> 
> deuces are not common in Seattle. But I learned last month that only deuces and 7 inch rollers were allowed on jobsites in NYC...no Fives..for years.


In Las Vegas Women do not have to roll out of a 5 like a man. They roll out of deuces with 7" roller. Union


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

robladd said:


> In Las Vegas Women do not have to roll out of a 5 like a man. They roll out of deuces with 7" roller. Union


isn't that kind of sexist ? :blink:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Empty or partially empty cans we put competitors logos on them and throw them all over peoples front yards. That is why we stay busy.


----------



## georgianbaypainters (Mar 5, 2013)

Recycle Them.


http://www.greyhighlandspainters.ca/


----------



## BpPaint&Reno (Oct 11, 2012)

HD used to take Them up until the first of this month. Used to just fill up a cart, roll it in the store and that was that. Now i have to find another dump...


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

I keep em so I can work for bottom dollar and still have a pot to pi$$ in.


----------



## rohit123 (Mar 5, 2013)

After washing the paint cans I used to sell them or use them after recycling again.
If I found them cute than use them for the decoration as I love bright colors and the combination every time with some new colors


----------



## Gumerk (May 26, 2013)

wash em out and use em for work pots. Sometimes I cut the lip out with a heavy duty can opener or sharp putty knife. Wife smokes, so some of them have been painted by her and used as ash trays...she's decorated a few and hung em up in the yard as well heh


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Brought a chit load of them out to the dessert last week and filled them full of holes 

Pat


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

PatsPainting said:


> Brought a chit load of them out to the dessert last week and filled them full of holes
> 
> Pat


Now that's a great way to re use a paint can!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> What do ya'll do with your paint cans when you're done?
> 
> Are there different uses for the plastic vs. metal cans?


I have been using them for practising my airbrushing on


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

benthepainter said:


> I have been using them for practising my airbrushing on


Very cool Ben, I wish I had some art in me. 
Painting feels like math to me, planes and angles.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i use them to paint out of.....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I use them as porta potties, close 'em up tight, label 'em "Mast Pottie Trim", "Kids Toilet Ceil", etc and leave 'em on site. :no:


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

I Use the latex ones and pour all my old oil based paints and thinner in them and pour them down customers toilets and sinks.I just tell them its all water based if they catch me.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Ole34 said:


> this thread will eventually come back to haunt us for we all know that one day they will no longer make the metal cans and thats all i use to cut in with as well as most of the painters that i know from the area ...............cant cut with any other type of pot esp that stupid plastic contraption with the hand strap and ''ramp'' for a wizz roller.............GARBAGE
> 
> 
> btw..i clean some to use then toss the rest into the trash


Yea what is that idiot contraption called "Palm Rider" LOL, First time I picked one up I immediately said Nope!


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

I always use my handy stencil to change customers recycle bin and toss my mt cans in.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Customers garbage is preferable. 

Otherwise there's a dumpster behind a gas station.


----------



## TLC Painting (Feb 18, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> Customers garbage is preferable.
> 
> Otherwise there's a dumpster behind a gas station.


I wouldn't suggest dumping anything in some random dumpster, Be environmentally responsible and pay at the dump, EPA are handing out fines of 10,000.00 for this type of behavior.

Another trick is mix quick Crete in your paint cans let harden and take it to the dump, works good for oil or latex


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TLC Painting said:


> I wouldn't suggest dumping anything in some random dumpster, Be environmentally responsible and pay at the dump, EPA are handing out fines of 10,000.00 for this type of behavior.
> 
> Another trick is mix quick Crete in your paint cans let harden and take it to the dump, works good for oil or latex


The stuff in the dumpster goes in the dump bro.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Shakey0818 said:


> I Use the latex ones and pour all my old oil based paints and thinner in them and pour them down customers toilets and sinks.I just tell them its all water based if they catch me.


 I believe short of having a portable waste water recycling system, flushing paint down the toilet is more environmentally responsible then pouring it in the grass or storm drain.

The reason is, the wastewater is transfered directly to a treatment plant where solids and metals (titanium dioxide for example) are separated and disposed of in an environmentally safe manner. The remaining water that is treated can be responsibly recycled into the environment. 

You've got to give waste water treatment plants a :thumbsup: for being leaders in the "Green" industry.


----------



## TLC Painting (Feb 18, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> The stuff in the dumpster goes in the dump bro.


True but be careful, Here in California that type of thing comes with heavy fines and possible loss of Contractors License, plus dump fees are a tax right off anyways price of doing business.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TLC Painting said:


> True but be careful, Here in California that type of thing comes with heavy fines and possible loss of Contractors License, plus dump fees are a tax right off anyways price of doing business.


I was just trolling.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

I let the little bit of paint in em air dry then throw them in the trash


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

We have a place here in Virginia that gives us $15/ton for all metal cans and plastic buckets. The cans and buckets do not need to be cleaned out, dried paint is fine just no wet stuff. We've recycled 3 tons since February of this year.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I just put them in the back of TJ's truck :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

When your states wise up and adopt a good paint recycling program all of this will cease to be an issue. :whistling2: :yes:


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Twice a month Cincinnati has 2 hazardous waste drop offs. Really cool program. I used to live in a apartment complex and almost every weekend there would be pick ups and cargo vans circling the dumpsters like vultures.


----------



## vancouver painters (Feb 16, 2014)

I take all my cans to the recycling depot. It's free and it's good for the environment. I usually store them until I have enough cans to make it worth the trip. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vancouver-BC-House-Painting/313066707754

https://myspace.com/vancouver_painting


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I haven't used a 1 gal can in over 6 months... Too many 5 gal buckets! 

Man, it breaks my heart throwing out buckets. But after accumulating a couple dozen I have no more room.

Any ideas?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I recently started using my extra 5ers to hold my extension cords. I cut a hole in the side and top, stuck one end out the side and can pull what I need from the top. I was able to get a 100' cord in one, a 50' in another. This keeps them coiled up and out of my way. I also use them for storing my mudding tools in when I'm not using them. I have roughly 25 buckets filled with different things for work.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

driftweed said:


> I haven't used a 1 gal can in over 6 months... Too many 5 gal buckets!
> 
> Man, it breaks my heart throwing out buckets. But after accumulating a couple dozen I have no more room.
> 
> ...



Your transfer station (FKA The Dump) should have a bin for # 2 HDPE plastic. They may want them clean.

Clean fivers are also wanted by HO's, especially gardeners. I occasionally offer mine on FreeCycle. They go quickly.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> Your transfer station (FKA The Dump) should have a bin for # 2 HDPE plastic. They may want them clean.
> 
> Clean fivers are also wanted by HO's, especially gardeners. I occasionally offer mine on FreeCycle. They go quickly.


I never heard of this.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> Your transfer station (FKA The Dump) should have a bin for # 2 HDPE plastic. They may want them clean.
> 
> Clean fivers are also wanted by HO's, especially gardeners. I occasionally offer mine on FreeCycle. They go quickly.


I just signed up. Thanks Bill.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> I never heard of this.


FreeCycle.org is an organization to keep stuff you no longer want out of the landfills. You post on their listserve for your area almost ANYthing you have no use for, and someone will contact you about picking it up.

It's a way to support your local hoarders :whistling2:

www.freecycle.org

You can search for a local "chapter"


EDIT - OOOOPS, you beat me to it, oh well, now others know.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> I just signed up. Thanks Bill.


you would not believe the type of stuff I've FreeCycled :whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> you would not believe the type of stuff I've FreeCycled :whistling2:


It's good to know there is a place like this around. I have plenty to give away.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Cool idea on cord storage. As for tools, i prefer milk crates. I used to be a member of freecycle, maybe join back up.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

driftweed said:


> Cool idea on cord storage. As for tools, i prefer milk crates. I used to be a member of freecycle, maybe join back up.


I've always been bothered by those pesky labels on official milkcrates. Something like, "Use by anyone other than registered owner constitutes theft by conversion."

The ones we use to carry tools and material are ones that we actually bought from plastic suppliers. If we had others, we wouldn't take them out on job sites:whistling2:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Hmmm i'm lucky then, mine just say "property of *** dairy"


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Hmmm i'm lucky then, mine just say "property of *** dairy"


I have some that say property of Hood Dairy. I got them from the owner of Hood Dairy so I guess I am good to go. We are doing a ton of painting for him and have done a ton already. so far 1 house exterior and 1 interior (4 color changes and 3 more to do this was after we thought we were done), this summer we have another home and 4 barns of his to paint. Plus he wants us to bid on work at the plant.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I have some that say property of Hood Dairy. I got them from the owner of Hood Dairy so I guess I am good to go. We are doing a ton of painting for him and have done a ton already. so far 1 house exterior and 1 interior (4 color changes and 3 more to do this was after we thought we were done), this summer we have another home and 4 barns of his to paint. Plus he wants us to bid on work at the plant.


He's pulling a long con on you. He'll have you roped in and then he'll threaten to drop a dime on you for the crates unless you do that huge job for free. Save yourself before it's too late! Get rid of the evidence!

I'll PM you with my shipping address.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> He's pulling a long con on you. He'll have you roped in and then he'll threaten to drop a dime on you for the crates unless you do that huge job for free. Save yourself before it's too late! Get rid of the evidence!
> 
> I'll PM you with my shipping address.


HAHA. I will send them right out to you :whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> He's pulling a long con on you. He'll have you roped in and then he'll threaten to drop a dime on you for the crates unless you do that huge job for free. Save yourself before it's too late! Get rid of the evidence!
> 
> I'll PM you with my shipping address.


Maybe I will change the payment from money to milk and empty milk creates. Turn around and sell you guys the milk creates.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

There is an organization called paint care http://www.paintcare.org/about.php
that lists areas where you can drop off leftover paint, it's zip code based.
Our land fill has two hazardous waste days a month to drop off waste but it is only for home owners as they won't allow painting contractors to drop off waste paint, .....paint care is working to have drop off places that are convenient for all.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Splitter (Sep 29, 2012)

We always make sure we have a few clean 5 g buckets for our work. Some go to my neighbors, one likes to plant things, another likes to use for fishing. We also keep a few singles for customer touch up and a few for cut pots. The rest we recycle or give to other Trades who ask for them...


----------



## Oriah2015 (Aug 11, 2014)

ORIAH here. http://www.painterofnyc.com

You should use the old paint cans to mix and test out new colors after washing them out. Thats how we get so creative with our colors when doing jobs.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey! Don't tell me what to do Oprah!


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

We clean and reuse them as many times as possible for paint and other things then the metal ones go to the scrap yard and the 5's get used on my farm for collecting stones, dirt, etc.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm a big fan of contractor grade trash bags. You can put all kinds of things in them and they don't tear. As long as the gallon cans are empty and closed up tightly, this is where they end up. I clean and save the fivers and give some away when asked. They are piling up behind my shed.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'll usually reuse an empty can for one job as a cut can, but after that it's usually toast. As long as there's no wet paint in them, we can recycle them around here. Can't recycle any mixed material cans though like Bullseye 123 cans with the plastic bottom.

One great idea they've started around here as a government program is you can take back any leftover paint to the paint store. It has to be in the original can with a proper lid and a label identifying it. They stuff all the cans into 45gal drums and ship them off somewhere to make what's called 'boomerang' paint. Basically recycled paint.

I'd never use it myself, but if some poor slob wants to paint his kids bedroom and can't afford something decent why not let them have an option. I'd rather see it go to good use then end up in a ditch somewhere.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I need to find out if there is any recycling offered in my area. I would have no problem whatsoever taking leftover paint to a paint store.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> I need to find out if there is any recycling offered in my area. I would have no problem whatsoever taking leftover paint to a paint store.


I swear it's a life saver John. I just emptied out my van yesterday and found at least 6 part gallon cans of stuff in there. Went to my shed and found at least another 10. Packed 'em all back in the van and 10 minutes later they were out of my life forever. They don't take clear coats or paint thinners. Just have to separate the latex from the oils, but they take both.

They just started this program a few years ago around here. Prior to that, twice a year they'd have a 'hazardous waste' day at our local dump. You got to wait in line for several hours to hand some guy your stuff and be done with it. At least it was going to be dealt with properly. I'm sure most people didn't and just stuffed it in their garbage cans or tossed it elsewhere.


----------



## fortunerestoration (Mar 6, 2014)

I really appreciate the idea of cleaning and reusing old paint cans for a variety of purposes. In fact, one can use them as many times as they want for paint, collecting dirt, or other similar activities. I have so many contractor-grade trash bags at my farm, but haven’t used them yet. I am sure I can use them to put virtually all types of things and materials without tearing them. I agree that they can also be recycled once they are completely empty.


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

I consolodate the paint for the customer, pour them off, brush them out, sometimes label lids w marker if i have time, color/room. Let empty cans dry, fold over, bend lids in half, putting them in dry can, then put them in customers recycle bin.


----------



## decoraxion (Mar 7, 2015)

*DirtyJobs*

Here in Montreal we have a public service that recycles old paint cans..reminds me of Dirty Jobs episode with Mike Rowe Season 5, Episode 23

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWhIiFsAxK4

It shows what happens at a paint recycling facility...pretty cool


----------



## fortunerestoration (Mar 6, 2014)

_Recycle empty paint cans and for oil based dispose as hazardous waste.If you have the opportunity try to recycle the paint and recycle the can. _


----------



## vancouver painters (Feb 16, 2014)

We reuse the cans as cut cans and when we have enough of them they will be taken to the recycling depot where they also accept unused paint free of charge.

https://myspace.com/vancouver_painting


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

When I do chuck them, I push the lids down inside them, so they can't be accidentally closed and not dry. Wet waste is haz-mat. Dry waste is garbage. 

A fair amount of them do get chucked, but a fair amount of them come home with me, and get collected in a couple of big garbage cans awaiting their glory day at the scrapyard. Then, I buy myself a cup of coffee or an ice cream cone with the glorious treasure horde I have amassed. Maybe roll around in it. Take a treasure bath.


----------



## Picky_Painter (May 12, 2015)

I wash out my cans if their latex, and metal. if their oil + platic I let the dry... if their latex and plastic I let the dry...

the plastic cans I always just let dry, and will peal them later... it has a soothing effect to peel a can, call my wierd...

Latex metal cans get washed.


----------



## The Montana Painter (Dec 2, 2018)

I may be an old timer( don't really feel like one) but the best paint pot for me is the one u get free with the paint in it. Tried the plastic one with handle on it and then gave it away. I pour most of the paint into my big ben, mist the top of the paint in the tray and cover it with cardboard cut out. Attach a bucket buddy clip and off i go to cut in  I might also be a miser , because I clean most of my singles and 5s for future use...when one gets crappy I pitch it !!!! Simply clean most of the paint out, add some h2o, put the lid on and shake. At the end of the dat while cleaning my tools I reopen the cans and finish the cleanup at the sink. Then u are re purposing those buckets!!!!


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Okay I feel stupid for asking this but what are you doing to the can to use for cutting? Do you take the lip off? If so how? If so doesn't that leave a sharp edge? I like the idea but I'm not certain on the transformation after cleaning.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I'll usually reuse an empty can for one job as a cut can, but after that it's usually toast. As long as there's no wet paint in them, we can recycle them around here.
> 
> One great idea they've started around here as a government program is you can take back any leftover paint to the paint store. It has to be in the original can with a proper lid and a label identifying it. They stuff all the cans into 45gal drums and ship them off somewhere to make what's called 'boomerang' paint. Basically recycled paint.



The same for me, all paint cans are recyclable and left over paint can go to a waste management site to be reformulated into (Really poor quality) paint. Still that paint will work for some poor DIYers and they can afford to repaint more often.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> The same for me, all paint cans are recyclable and left over paint can go to a waste management site to be reformulated into (Really poor quality) paint. Still that paint will work for some poor DIYers and they can afford to repaint more often.



Sadly this got changed a few years ago from here. Not enough to bother with I guess. Small town problems.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Sadly this got changed a few years ago from here. Not enough to bother with I guess. Small town problems.



You should inquire if your municipality takes it in at their sites. It may have been that paint stores did not want the hassle. I don't take mine to a paint store, I take it to a waste management collection site. They also take old batteries but once a year you can package old batteries according to their instructions and they will collect them at the curb on the regular garbage day. (Pretty good system we got here!) Also the paint is made and sold local, it's not Boomerang.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> Okay I feel stupid for asking this but what are you doing to the can to use for cutting? Do you take the lip off? If so how? If so doesn't that leave a sharp edge? I like the idea but I'm not certain on the transformation after cleaning.


You can use a kitchen can-opener. That does a pretty good job and leaves a clean edge. But, if it's a good opener, it's gonna wind up in somebody's kitchen. I use a 5 in 1 most of the time and then beat down any edges with the handle. You have to be a little careful with the 5 in 1 though so that your hand doesn't slip. Take your time when you first try it and you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

As an old-timer I used to cut the lip off of cleaned up paint cans, but I find that the plastic buckets are SO much easier to use. They have an adjustable handle to fit around your off hand and you can put in just enough paint to do your cut-ins. The plastic inserts are great if you have 2 or 3 color changes. New color, just insert a new liner. It's cheap and effective and better IMO than cutting the lids off of old paint cans, then cleaning any old paint out to make them usable.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Gymschu said:


> As an old-timer I used to cut the lip off of cleaned up paint cans, but I find that the plastic buckets are SO much easier to use. They have an adjustable handle to fit around your off hand and you can put in just enough paint to do your cut-ins. The plastic inserts are great if you have 2 or 3 color changes. New color, just insert a new liner. It's cheap and effective and better IMO than cutting the lids off of old paint cans, then cleaning any old paint out to make them usable.



My biggest issue with painting out of a gallon can is having to hold the brush more vertically than I care to, and the diameter of the can does not allow for easy movement of the brush (in order to collect and tap the paint before going to the surface to be painted). Plastic cut-in buckets are just worlds easier to use. The only time I paint out of a gallon can is when it is more than half empty and I'm doing touch ups or very small cut-ins, otherwise it is just a pain to me.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

With our average employee hourly cost of $42/hr, and a plastic deuce with a metal handle costing $2.20 and a 1/2 gal bucket costing $1.40, if an employee spends 4 minutes cleaning a gallon metal paint can, the 4 minutes in labor exceeds the cost of a new deuce and could pay for 2 x 1/2 gal buckets. We don’t clean paint cans or plastic buckets for this reason. 
Metal paint cans with regulated liquid or solid waste/dry paint get disposed of in 55 gal DOT drums, and we pay a hazardous waste/environmental remediation firm to haul them away. There are no hazardous waste drop off sites in my county for CESQG’s. Shipping manifests get filed with the EPA to track waste streams, yet by managing hazardous waste and keeping monthly total weights under 220 lbs, and accumulations less than 2200 lbs, we retain our CESQG status. My local landfill accepts commercially generated non-hazardous waste metal paint cans, empty or full, liquid or dry. We however use Xsorb paint solidifier before disposal. Any non-spent material in cans is listed on Craigslist “free stuff”. We generate a lot of plastic waste which isn’t good for the environment. My landfill accepts plastic buckets for recycling as long as the material in the bucket is dry, isn’t regulated, and is non-hazardous.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Alchemy Redux said:


> With our average employee hourly cost of $42/hr, and a plastic deuce with a metal handle costing $2.20 and a 1/2 gal bucket costing $1.40, if an employee spends 4 minutes cleaning a gallon metal paint can, the 4 minutes in labor exceeds the cost of a new deuce and could pay for 2 x 1/2 gal buckets. We don’t clean paint cans or plastic buckets for this reason.
> Metal paint cans with regulated liquid or solid waste/dry paint get disposed of in 55 gal DOT drums, and we pay a hazardous waste/environmental remediation firm to haul them away. There are no hazardous waste drop off sites in my county for CESQG’s. Shipping manifests get filed with the EPA to track waste streams, yet by managing hazardous waste and keeping monthly total weights under 220 lbs, and accumulations less than 2200 lbs, we retain our CESQG status. My local landfill accepts commercially generated non-hazardous waste metal paint cans, empty or full, liquid or dry. We however use Xsorb paint solidifier before disposal. Any non-spent material in cans is listed on Craigslist “free stuff”. We generate a lot of plastic waste which isn’t good for the environment. My landfill accepts plastic buckets for recycling as long as the material in the bucket is dry, isn’t regulated, and is non-hazardous.




I applaud your efforts and diligence, it sounds like you are a big outfit so perhaps those actions are warranted. We are a small but very busy operation. Add life into the mix and all I need is a contractor bag and either the garbage at my house or customers garbage. I don't care what's in them it's garbage. If they have paint I'll wrap them a couple times with gorilla tape so they don't open up in the garbage. I'm not a tree hugger and honestly don't really care.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

The thing I like best about a gallon can cut pot is I can hang it from a ladder and have both hands free to cut in. I can go to my left if it's not busy holding a Home Depot coffee cup cut in dealie. Those are okay and you can jam the open-handled ones into the top non-step of a step ladder to keep both hands free, but it (sometimes) frightens folks around you. They don't think it looks safe (and it might not be) but, I haven't lost one yet. I was on a job one time and cutting out the top of a gallon bucket when a co-worker advised me that if our boss saw that, he'd be upset. I thought the guy was kidding but I learned the boss preferred we use 2 gallon plastic buckets- the kind that really crappy ice cream comes in. They "hold more paint" so, evidently, you don't have to waste hours refilling your cut pot. Different strokes for different folks but one bosses time/money saver can be a real PITA to a worker.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I use dueces myself, because I can stick a weenie roller in them, but I sure as hell wouldnt be upset if my guys used an empty gallon can. For disposal, I have a big rubbermaid bin outside I stick my gallon cans in upside down, then throw them away at a later date after theyre nice and dry. Sometimes, I'll hose them out really quick, so I can throw them right in the trash.

Sometimes, Im so lazy I'll take some leftover paint with a sheen, and coat the inside of a dirty five and let it dry, so I can pull the whole inside out and have a sparkly clean bucket.


----------



## ScottsPainting (Jan 21, 2018)

NCPaint1 said:


> PPG has the best cut pots. Especially with the plastic cans with the metal lip & lid. Cut that lip off, they're sweet then. The all plastic can, with the plastic lid are junk. They're so bad they even ruin the new paint in the can before you've used it. :thumbdown:


The standard shaped cans with plastic seem to be going by the wayside. Even Duration home ditched the plastic can idea because HOs could not open a can they painted shut.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

It's funny how closely related coffee is to painting. You've got those screw-top gallon, easy pour cans and for cutting in, big, coffee cup looking things with handles. I wonder if SW or Behr is really a subsidiary of Folgers?


----------



## John Dee (Jan 11, 2019)

I brush out anything left in the can


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

Fman said:


> The thing I like best about a gallon can cut pot is I can hang it from a ladder and have both hands free to cut in. I can go to my left if it's not busy holding a Home Depot coffee cup cut in dealie. Those are okay and you can jam the open-handled ones into the top non-step of a step ladder to keep both hands free, but it (sometimes) frightens folks around you. They don't think it looks safe (and it might not be) but, I haven't lost one yet. I was on a job one time and cutting out the top of a gallon bucket when a co-worker advised me that if our boss saw that, he'd be upset. I thought the guy was kidding but I learned the boss preferred we use 2 gallon plastic buckets- the kind that really crappy ice cream comes in. They "hold more paint" so, evidently, you don't have to waste hours refilling your cut pot. Different strokes for different folks but one bosses time/money saver can be a real PITA to a worker.






















...all day long and hes right...whether I'm using the mini and a grid or not a ladder hook on the 2gal is the hands free solution...not to mention ease of storage and being able to cut 1gal+ before refilling...


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*empty paint cans*

I've only read the 7th page of this post , so I imagine someone else already does what I do.

When I am using a zinsser product or Behr paint, or any other 1 gallon can that has a plastic body with a metal rim, I try to make sure they don't get too gummed up. At end of day, I will clean out any that are not too mucked up and save them for straining old paint into a new can. When doing repaints I often come across touch-up paint that needs to be strained and put into a new can.

futtyos


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I use the wall color paint can. Most jobs I roll the first coat and then cut in. I use that can for cutting in. I do have those cutting pails in the picture above but I don't like the side handle. I use it when I have nothing else available.

For exterior work and I'm high up on a ladder, I might use a 2-gallon pail with a 1-gallon grid along with my 4" Wooster mini roller and brush. That comes in handy when doing fascia etc.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Mr Smith said:


> I use the wall color paint can. Most jobs I roll the first coat and then cut in. I use that can for cutting in. I do have those cutting pails in the picture above but I don't like the side handle. I use it when I have nothing else available.
> 
> For exterior work and I'm high up on a ladder, I might use a 2-gallon pail with a 1-gallon grid along with my 4" Wooster mini roller and brush. That comes in handy when doing fascia etc.


I have recently discovered, that every once in a while, theres tint stuck to the inside of the can, so if you use one of the gallon cans to cut with, theres a small possibility that the color will be a touch off. I usually do it just like you, dump all my paint, and pour back in to one of the gallons, and use that to cut, but if you notice tint streaks when you dump your paint, its a good Idea to either rinse the gallon can out, and start clean, or use something else. Just food for thought.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodco said:


> I have recently discovered, that every once in a while, theres tint stuck to the inside of the can, so if you use one of the gallon cans to cut with, theres a small possibility that the color will be a touch off. I usually do it just like you, dump all my paint, and pour back in to one of the gallons, and use that to cut, but if you notice tint streaks when you dump your paint, its a good Idea to either rinse the gallon can out, and start clean, or use something else. Just food for thought.


Or go to a paint store that shakes the paint properly. As in....long enough. You wouldn't believe how many times i have had painters complain about the competition about this.

I used to have to stock skids of dueces when i worked in California because of how many painters used them. Since i moved back to Ohio i've probably sold 4 of them Weird how that stuff works. I doubt if anyone in this state has even seen a two gallon bucket grid!


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

we re-use almost all of our cans at least once (mini roller and screen) utilizing a "bucket holster" (imagine a house painter in the wild west)


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

The only working pot I ever feel comfortable using are 1 gal all metal paint cans. No 2 gal pots, coffee cans, and certainly nothing plastic. Nothing else feels right in my hands. The biggest factor in pot selection is what you are used to. I always danced with the one that brought me to the party!


----------

